
Wired News Benchmarks Show Safari 3 Is Slower Than IE 7, Firefox - gibsonf1
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/06/wired_news_benc.html
======
tx
Everybody says that (that FF is the fastest on google sites) but on my two
machines FireFox takes forever to fully load gmail's inbox page for some
reason.

The page itself shows up almost instantly, but status images for "quick
contacts" panel take almost 20 seconds to get fully loaded. IE7, on the other
hand, does the job in under 5 seconds.

------
codeLullaby
Oops! They did the wrong test.

The test they conducted only proves that Google's code work best on Firefox.

------
inklesspen
So, how does this affect a startup?

~~~
pg
Web startups need to know which browsers are likely to increase or decrease in
popularity.

